# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  GPS Unit vs Smartphone?

## gCisco189

Do handheld hiking GPS units have better accuracy/range than a smartphone? Is there a device that will get better GPS signal while out on the trails where smartphones may fail? Is there a preferred stand alone GPS unit for offroading? Preferred smartphone GPS or GPX app? I'm new around here so excuse me if this is an old/stupid question...

----------


## Ivoryring

Many people seem to prefer their smartphones. I've been extremely happy with my Garmin Montana 600 (it is of the hunting/hiking variety). The UI on it is not as slick as smartphone based GPS - the touchscreen is not as sensitive and text input is crude. It is also very reliable - the only place I have issues with it is in tunnels, otherwise I always have a GPS lock (of course if I'm travelling outside of the maps I have installed, it makes a track without any map info).

----------


## ecgreen

Reliability is an issue with my phone at times keeping a GPS signal.

----------


## broken1

I've been asking myself the same question. I too have a Garmin Montana 600 and have been a Garmin fan boy since the 90s. That being said I do not like the latency of their map updates nor the price. I just started using Gaia and will be running it with the Garmin locked away as a back up this season. I looked at OnX and a couple of other ones but Gaia seemed the best for what I wanted to do how I wanted to do it. 

Also, I am running it on a Asus Zen3 tablet Bluetooth tethered off of my Galaxy S8+. I'm not sure if it had to be on my phone only I would make the same choice. I don't like multi tasking using only the phone.

----------


## Ivoryring

I don't use Garmin's maps - I use OpenStreetMaps ones for routing plus an overlay of New England topo I found online plus an overlay I made myself from the NH DOT GIS database.

----------


## GA D90

Heres my set up. 
I use a old non cellular iPad with a couple free map programs, the one I like best is Guru Map. Just started using Gaia, not sure its worth the money yet, and Avenza maps is very cool too. To pick up GPS I use a Bluetooth GPS receiver, Dual XGPS150, works great its about 2, was about 80$, and you never loose fix.The Guru maps are very small to download and you can do whole states at once (Free).  Works with the iPhone and the iPad really well. Using a 9 screen is pretty helpful for these old eyes!
Gary

----------

